# report your season!



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Please take a minute to help the MDNR better manage our awesome turkey flock!
https://secure1.state.mi.us/wildsurvey/?source=govdelivery


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

That was easy. Thanks for the link and the reminder.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

ive tried a few times and it keeps erroring out on me


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

mikieday said:


> ive tried a few times and it keeps erroring out on me


Same here...


----------



## cliftp (Jan 13, 2007)

Same here, it is acting like the proverbial government voice mail, goes in circles. I try and always remember and appreciate the reminder. I'll try latter.

Paul C.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Girlfriend and I did ours Friday or Saturday evening without issue


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

Did mine...even know not much to report. Hunted 3 times in Midland County. Had a few Toms gobbling back at us but nothing ever came into range. Should have put the 'ol run and gun tatics into play...


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Our turkey season is a joke im done hunting it


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

limige said:


> Our turkey season is a joke im done hunting it


Really? That's sad, how do you feel about deer?


----------



## buck37 (Aug 8, 2002)

> Our turkey season is a joke im done hunting it


I enjoy it!! Beats waiting til fall to hunt!


----------

